# Bacon wrapped tenderloin



## missourismoker (Dec 26, 2021)

Son got his first deer this year and so far it has been excellent.  Did a bacon wrapped tenderloin last night.  Every bit as good as the filet I cooked for my wife.  Slowly working on her resistance to deer meat…ha ha.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 26, 2021)

Wow, that looks perfect! If you’re going to get someone to eat venison, I don’t think there is a better way! Congrats on your sons first deer!


----------



## missourismoker (Dec 26, 2021)

Thank you sir!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 26, 2021)

Looks excellant


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 26, 2021)

Nothing like a little bacon wrapped free range all organic meat. Thats looks excellent. 
Jim


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 26, 2021)

Great looking cook! And congrats to your son.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 26, 2021)

Wow, phenomenal job on that venison… cooked to perfection!  

Also, congrats to your son… that is awesome!


----------



## missourismoker (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks guys!

this was my first cook with venison tenderloin.  I just smoked it until about 130 IT and then went direct flame for 30 sec or so per side to make the bacon crispy.  Curious to see what the preferred method you guys use for venison.  I was paranoid about drying it out so I felt like I could control that better this way.


----------

